
And the most in-demand tech skills of 2012 are … - azazo
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/14/most-in-demand-tech-skills-2012/
======
allwein
In the "key insights", he includes this:

"Android is mentioned slightly more often than iOS/iPhone."

But in his chart, it looks like Android is just shy of 100, so let's say 95.
But it looks like there's separate items for iOS (around 70), iPhone (around
60), and iPad (around 40).

I was about to naively say that he was wrong and that this is 170 mentions for
the iOS variants, before I realized that I was about to make the fallacy that
all of them appeared independent of the others. From the information give, we
can't really make the determination at all.

